# Angell Vineyard Est. 2006



## Angell Wine (Jan 29, 2006)

Started out today with a small lot 75 x 75 ft.









Marked my rows 8 ft apart








plowed up rows using a subsoiler











Planted the vines 7 ft apart And of course the kids help.











Someday all of this will be in vines.





*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2006)

WOW!!!! Congratulations



I am jealous of the freshly plowed Earth, such a sweet smell...
I can hardly wait till spring....all the wonderful fresh smells....
Meanwhile my mini-vineyard looks the same as it did last month








And things around here will be dormant for a long time ahead....
Enjoy your long growing season, you are Blessed living in the South...Good luck on your venture!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2006)

Angell Wine...will you use any plant protectors on those small vines???




They do work great the first year or so.


----------



## masta (Feb 1, 2006)

Northern Winos said:


> Angell Wine...will you use any plant protectors on those small vines???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where can I purchase some of these?


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Feb 2, 2006)

Results of an Iowa State research study included a look at grow tubes - 
see pp. 14-15;

http://viticulture.hort.iastate.edu/info/pdf/prunecanopy.pdf

The site takes a few seconds to load.

My preference would be for root growth the first year.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Bilbo...very interesting...I will add that to my favorites.
I had received some tiny vines last spring that were from tissue culture, [really small] they suggested grow tubes, which I did use....now I am wondering if that was right. The plants grew very well and were protected from rodents,[which is a big problem for us]... so time will tell.Thanks again for the great Site.


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 2, 2006)

I've about decide that I don't Know anymore. Learning Curve I guess.I've Look forgrowing tubeslocally, but can't find. Then I talked to the county Ag ext office, their opinion was mix; but most of the locally vineyards use them so I will follow suite. Do you know of a supplier on-line I can use who is as good as George?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 2, 2006)

The ones in the photo above are from here...

http://www.doubleavineyards.com/blue-x.php

The ones I used last year were pink in color, I looked up the Site and it wouldn't come up....they were giving free ones away to anyone who asked just to try them out....so, maybe gave all the profits away...


----------



## masta (Feb 2, 2006)

I just ordered some from:


* [url]http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/viewCat_P.asp ?idCategory=25[/url]*


*Estimated Shipping charges was less for me*


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 4, 2006)

Just got my trellis system in this weekend here's a look


----------



## masta (Feb 4, 2006)

Sweet...lookin great Steve!


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Masta.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 11, 2006)

How are the vines doing there in Texas? I love your trellis system- show us some of them grape juice producers.


----------

